# Classic T/A & signals



## Naif (16 September 2007)

Hello everyone
i will use 90% classick technical analysis and the chart patterns to predict the next move and i will give you my trades ( signals ) for the pairs eurusd, audusd, gbpusd, usdchf, eurjpy and usdjpy.
my posts and signals are my personal opinion and i am not a licensed professional to advice you..



cheers


----------



## theasxgorilla (16 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

Welcome back Naif...look forward to your trades and analysis.


----------



## RichKid (16 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> Hello everyone
> i will use 90% classick technical analysis and the chart patterns to predict the next move and i will give you my trades ( signals ) for the pairs eurusd, audusd, gbpusd, usdchf, eurjpy and usdjpy.
> my posts and signals are my personal opinion and i am not a licensed professional to advice you..
> 
> ...



Looking forward to your work Naif, here's a site by Bulkowski for anyone interested in brushing up on classic patterns and stats : http://thepatternsite.com/


----------



## Naif (16 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

thankyou asxgorilla 
thankyou richkid for the website..its intresting 

cheers


----------



## Naif (16 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

in my trades i always use stop loss and the stop loss should not be more than 2% of my balance so if my stop loss is hitted then i will lose only 2% of my balance and sometimes less than 2% , all the trades should always be less than 10% so if i go with 4 trades and each of them got stop loss with 2% that means if the stop loss was hitted for the 4 trades then i lose 8% of my balance..it didnt happen before and hopefully it will not happen  ...
this is the way i manage my money.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> in my trades i always use stop loss and the stop loss should not be more than 2% of my balance so if my stop loss is hitted then i will lose only 2% of my balance and sometimes less than 2% , all the trades should always be less than 10% so if i go with 4 trades and each of them got stop loss with 2% that means if the stop loss was hitted for the 4 trades then i lose 8% of my balance..it didnt happen before and hopefully it will not happen  ...
> this is the way i manage my money.





Naif,

It is hit.(see the red)

I look forward to your classic TA.

Cheers
Snake


----------



## Naif (16 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Naif,
> 
> It is hit.(see the red)
> 
> ...




thanks mate


----------



## Naif (16 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

*before the opening...*
EURUSD: the pair is bullish... the market expect to see 1.40 , last week eurusd recorded a new high 1.3927 , then moved between 1.3850-1.3895 and we can see the descending channel in the 1h chart... is it the time for eurusd to correct? if it will correct then we will see 1.3773 which is a good chance to buy and maybe we`ll see 1.3685..

USDCHF: the pair is bearish, the last week it recorded a new low 1.1800, is this pair correcting right now? will it test 1.1980? if it breaks 1.1905 then we gonna see 1980 and its good to short from this point.. the break of 1.1800 will indicate that we might see 1.1477 for the long term, for short term it indicates that this pair will test 1740, then 1695...


----------



## Naif (16 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

GBPUSD: this pair closed below 2.0130 after the news of UK mortgage 
lender Northern Rock and the market started to fear that Northern Rock will fail and the money is not safe , the close below 2.0130 indicates that GBPUSD is going to test 2.0014 and then 1.9958 

AUDUSD: this pair closed above 0.8412 which is 61.8 fibo on the daily chart and that indicates that AUDUSD is going to 0.8437 and then 0.8470.. but i will wait to see if AUDUSD will open this week below 0.8412 or not, but fundimentally the trend of AUDUSD is still not clear.


USDJPY: the break of 115.50 will take USDJPY to 116.50 , good supports found at 115.05 and 114.55

EURJPY: it broke the downtrend line in the daily chart and it closed above 159.58 and that indicates that we gonna see 160.74 and EURJPY needs to break 160.74 to see 162.20.


----------



## Naif (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



wayneL said:


> Caribean
> 
> Posting analysis and your opinion is just fine so long as it is clear that it is just that. Some put a disclaimer in their signature to that effect.
> 
> ...




i found this in the thread (Forex intraday T/A).. does it mean that i cannot tell people about my trades? 
i mean if i say for example: 
my trade for today is:  EURUSD long @1.5565 SL@1.5535 and TP@1.5610 ... is it allowed? or not?  
hope someone can tell me before posting my trades..


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> i found this in the thread (Forex intraday T/A).. does it mean that i cannot tell people about my trades?
> i mean if i say for example:
> my trade for today is:  EURUSD long @1.5565 SL@1.5535 and TP@1.5610 ... is it allowed? or not?
> hope someone can tell me before posting my trades..




Naif,

Choose your words carefully.

Telling people what you are trading is not advice as I see it. Telling people what to trade is as I see it. Make it clear it is for discussion or education notably for yourself.  Use a disclaimer. 

And don't listen to me this is not advice, just opinion for the thread topic. Contact Joe if you have any doubts.

I would like to see this classic TA. Care to post some charts?


----------



## wayneL (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> i found this in the thread (Forex intraday T/A).. does it mean that i cannot tell people about my trades?
> i mean if i say for example:
> my trade for today is:  EURUSD long @1.5565 SL@1.5535 and TP@1.5610 ... is it allowed? or not?
> hope someone can tell me before posting my trades..



Naif,

Posting your trades is completely fine, so long as:

1/ they are not done in retrospect. This means you can post your trading triggers before hand, or as soon as practical after taking them. If you post trades too long afterwards, you will lack credibility and leave yourself open to criticisms of "hindsite trading"

2/ you make it clear that these are trades are what you yourself are taking and in no way is it advice, or an invitation to trade using your signals. I.e. for discussion purposes only. This is so the forum does not run foul of ASIC regulations. *Best to put some sort of disclaimer in your signature so you don't have to type it out every time.* {<edit> I see you already have a dislaimer. That's fine unless Joe thinks you should expand on that. If so he will contact you. Otherwise post away}

Your example above is fine.

Cheers


----------



## Naif (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

thank you wayneL and It's Snake Pliskin ..
but could you please tell me who is Joe? and how i can contact em ?


----------



## Naif (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Naif,
> 
> Choose your words carefully.
> 
> ...




the classic TA is to rely on tops, bottoms, fibo and trend lines to find the supports and resistances , and to trade always with trend unless its a strong sup or res then i dont care for the trend..

i will post my charts to make it more clear..  

cheers


----------



## wayneL (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> thank you wayneL and It's Snake Pliskin ..
> but could you please tell me who is Joe? and how i can contact em ?



Joe Blow is the site's administrator.


----------



## wavepicker (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> i will post my charts to make it more clear..




Naif, that would be great as it would make following/understanding your written analysis easier as well.

Cheers


----------



## Naif (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

my trade today for GBPUSD is buy@2.0020 SL@1.9985 and first target TP@2.0070 and second TP@2.0090 
OR sell@2.0125 SL@2.0155 and first target TP@2.0080 and 2nd TP@2.0035

the chart:


----------



## Naif (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

EURUSD is expected to correct this week if that happen i will buy from supports but if it continue its rally then  i will wait for a break to 1.3927 to decide where to buy..
my trade for EURUSD buy@1.3780 SL@1.3760, 1st target TP@1.3810 2nd target TP@1.3830
if EURUSD correct then the USDCHF is more likely to correct 
my trade for USDCHF sell@1.1975 SL@1.1995 1st target TP@1.1940 , 2nd target TP@1.1920

because the trend is up for eurusd i will buy and because its down for usdchf i will think only about selling, and i will only sell for eurusd or buy fro usdchf from a strong points.

the daily charts


----------



## Naif (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

i usually when my trade hit my first target , i cash out half of my trade and for the other half  i move the stop loss to the point i bought from and wait for the second target


----------



## gregcourageous (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

Hey Naif. 

Thanks for your posts. I'm slowly but surely learning about T/A so its great to see people posting their trades up, i will be watching closely... 

Cheers.


----------



## Fool (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

yeah thanks for sharing, I am also closely watching.


----------



## Naif (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

gregcourageous & Fool
hello there...  thanx for watchin closely my trades..   good luck

the market is quite and sidelined because today is holliday in Tokyo and because the market is waiting for tomorrow FOMC meeting...


----------



## Naif (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> my trade today for GBPUSD is *buy@2.0020 SL@1.9985 and first target TP@2.0070 and second TP@2.0090 *
> OR sell@2.0125 SL@2.0155 and first target TP@2.0080 and 2nd TP@2.0035
> 
> the chart:




the sl was hit -35 pips ..
the sell order is canceled now..

the GBPUSD has fallen because of the speculation that a UK clearer might announce a change to its UK base rate forecast later today and call for a cut in November.


----------



## Fool (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

hmm unlucky ,I sometime just trade the USD/AU with not much luck, but I much prefer the index and binary indexes. but I want to get into more fx trading due to longer hours.


----------



## wavepicker (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

Looks as though the GBPUSD might be undergoing a larger correction assuming trend is up??  Three waves always unfold against the one larger trend. In this case for now this pair(GBPUSD) the short term trend is down not up. I have found that a failure in many instances on a daily chart for a retrace not to close above the 3/4 level can on many occasions lead to further correction. This might be a double zigzag pattern in progress here now, and if this IS the case then prices might carry below the 1.9651 low made on the 17/08/07(red wave W). Assuming waves W and Y are 1:1, then this might be approximately 1.9360 plus or minus 20 pips??

Just my 2c worth


----------



## Andy_aus (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

Hey good job on the signals... keep it up, always good to see some different opinions


----------



## Naif (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Fool said:


> hmm unlucky ,I sometime just trade the USD/AU with not much luck, but I much prefer the index and binary indexes. but I want to get into more fx trading due to longer hours.




umm we can not say unlucky in this market.. no one can always make profit, what really matters , is at the end of the month you increase your balance.. since 2003 i trade in this market and i know its very dificult to make profit all the times, sometimes in two months only losses but at the end of the year you increase your balance by 40% which i think is very good..


----------



## Naif (17 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



wavepicker said:


> Looks as though the GBPUSD might be undergoing a larger correction assuming trend is up??  Three waves always unfold against the one larger trend. In this case for now this pair(GBPUSD) the short term trend is down not up. I have found that a failure in many instances on a daily chart for a retrace not to close above the 3/4 level can on many occasions lead to further correction. This might be a double zigzag pattern in progress here now, and if this IS the case then prices might carry below the 1.9651 low made on the 17/08/07(red wave W). Assuming waves W and Y are 1:1, then this might be approximately 1.9360 plus or minus 20 pips??
> 
> Just my 2c worth




hello wavepicker.. while i am not a good in analyzing using EW, but i`m not sure if we gonna see 1.9360 or 2.3000 because alot of things might happen and change the move.. for example the usd was suffered alot against most of currencies but the gbp fell against usd after the data of the mortgage comany in UK and before that data most of the market expected to see 2.0650 and 2.1000 ....

cheers


----------



## Naif (18 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> EURUSD is expected to correct this week if that happen i will buy from supports but if it continue its rally then  i will wait for a break to 1.3927 to decide where to buy..
> my trade for EURUSD buy@1.3780 SL@1.3760, 1st target TP@1.3810 2nd target TP@1.3830
> if EURUSD correct then the USDCHF is more likely to correct
> my trade for USDCHF sell@1.1975 SL@1.1995 1st target TP@1.1940 , 2nd target TP@1.1920
> ...



i canceled my orders.. i never sleep and there are waiting orders cause i dont know what mite happen... i will back tomorrow with new analysis..
tomorrow we have important data FOMC and the span of decision expectations running from no change to -50bp, with the mean at -0.25bp... 
what i expect .. if the result no change... we will see a big move for usd against all currencies specially GBP..if the result -25bp then we might see the currencies rise against usd but do not break the last week highs.. the other scenario that we will see the currencies rise against usd and break the last week highs if the result of FOMC is -50bp..

levels to watch and we might not see it:
EURUSD: 1.3773 , 1.2679
USDCHF: 1.1980 , 1.2082
USDJPY: 116.50

cheers


----------



## Fool (18 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

I like is Naif, sounds good, Should be a interesting day tomorrow,

Do we know when the FED is going to make the announcement??  is it sometime before close of business on 18th US??


----------



## Naif (18 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

hi fool..
it will be at 2:15 pm NY time, so it will be at 4:15am sydney time..

check this website.. provides the times for all the important data 
http://www.forexfactory.com/index.php?tomorrow=1

check this report about FOMC 
http://www.forexfactory.com/news.php?do=news&id=47408

cheers


----------



## Naif (19 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

I am still watching... i prefer to stay out from USD pairs untill the results of FOMC meeting is out..


----------



## Naif (19 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

EURJPY since it recorded the low 149.23 and is in uptrend and broke the down trend line in the daily charts.. 
EURJPY now is 160.70 and its close to 161.35 which lays on the 61.8 fibo and it supposed that the price will fall from that point at least 70pips..
my order today for EURJPY is sell@161.30  and SL@161.55 and TP@160.60 
the Stop loss is only 25pips..
the risk for my money in this trade is 1.5% 

here the charts 



cheers


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

For those interested in forex tradin here is a site that has some great help .. 

http://www.babypips.com/

"When it comes to forex education, BabyPips.com is the best web site I've ever found!"
-Carolyn Coon (more buzz...)


----------



## Naif (19 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

and here is the hourly chart for eurjpy and we can see the divergence in MACD and RSI...
I expect the EURJPY will test 161.20-1635 level before falling to 160.60.. 
let`s see


----------



## Naif (19 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> EURJPY since it recorded the low 149.23 and is in uptrend and broke the down trend line in the daily charts..
> EURJPY now is 160.70 and its close to 161.35 which lays on the 61.8 fibo and it supposed that the price will fall from that point at least 70pips..
> my order today for EURJPY is sell@161.30  and SL@161.60 and TP@160.60
> the Stop loss is only 30pips..
> ...




I just changed the SL to 161.60 so its  only 30pips.

cheers


----------



## Naif (19 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

if we look to the eurusd chart we can see that the traders are still not sure and the eurusd been traded in range 3895 and 3860 and today made a new low 3827 .. i think the traders are expecting that the FOMC will not cut the intrest rates by 50bp ..and the data will come out in an hour... anyway i just went short and sold eurusd from 1.3876 and the SL@1.3905 and the limit is open .. its a risk but i think 29pips risk is not that much its a tight stop.. and  technically, the eurusd must correct to 1.3773 ...

good luck everyone


----------



## Naif (19 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

EURJPY and EURUSD both of them  hitted the stop loss after the FOMC decided to cut the intrest rates by 50bp which was not expected and all the market expected 25bp..  this is the forex and we have the Stop Loss feature so we can manage our money...
the results untill now:
-35-30-29= -94 pips 

i will provide weekly a table for my trades and results.

Hint for new forex traders.. losses happen , you must accept it and you must have self confident, and there are alot of chances to gain money .. patience and confidence are the keys..

see you soon 

cheers


----------



## Naif (19 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

good afternoon...
the usdhchf is in a down trend... so i will sell from resistance..
also before i have to make sure that the stochastic indicator with the default setting should be over bought..my trade for today USDCHF sell@1.1855 and SL@1.1880 and i have two targets 1.TP@1.1825 , 2.TP@1.1805

cheers


----------



## gregcourageous (19 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

Thanks Naif. 

Quick question, What is your reason for placing the order at 11855 to me 11826 looks like the latest support with that double peak...


----------



## Naif (19 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



gregcourageous said:


> Thanks Naif.
> 
> Quick question, What is your reason for placing the order at 11855 to me 11826 looks like the latest support with that double peak...




hello gregcourageous

yea thats usdchf formed a new resistance at 11826 , but i wanted to sell from 11855 before the resistance 11860 because i usually rely on the supports and resistances that are at least 40pips away from the current price two hours before London Market open, because in my experince i found that the pairs usually move 40 - 60 pips to test a resistance or support when London and European market open before it continue to go with its trend.. and sometimes it does not test any thing when those markets open and just drop down but usually it test the nearest resistance 40-60 pips and thats for usdchf and eurusd but for other currencies like GBP pairs it moves more..


----------



## gregcourageous (19 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

So in a nutshell you are expecting that prior to the UK market opening the USD will gain a little momentum, head up to around 11850, bounce off that resistance line and head back towards where it is now (11805) 
If that is the case would it be a good idea to have a look at going long now, setting a limit around the 11850 mark???


----------



## Naif (19 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

well .. i think its a bit risky, because if the price go and test 11860 its more likely to fall because the current trend is down and when i go short then the chnaces to hit my target is 65-80%.. but to go long and wait for the price to test the resistance its a high risk because the current trend is up and the chances to make profit is 50%.  

cheers


----------



## gregcourageous (19 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

gotcha... will be interesting to watch over the next few hours...

thanks.


----------



## Naif (20 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> good afternoon...
> the usdhchf is in a down trend... so i will sell from resistance..
> also before i have to make sure that the stochastic indicator with the default setting should be over bought..my trade for today USDCHF sell@1.1855 and SL@1.1880 and i have two targets 1.TP@1.1825 , 2.TP@1.1805
> 
> cheers




the high till now is 1.1848 ...

still waiting for my order...and watching the stoc indicator..


----------



## Naif (20 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

GBPUSD 
this pair is in an ascending channel in the weekly chart.. now is very close to the uptrend line..it broke the first one and now will test the second one.. if it breaks the second uptrend line then maybe we will see the pair fall.. because the pair has formed head shoulders and should close below 1.9630 to be confirmed.. my order now is buy@1.9805 and SL@1.9755 and TP@1.9905.. if it didnt reach to 1.9805 before tomorrow`s data then i will cancel my order.. tomorrow we have important data for GBP and USD and here is the website with the timetable for the data..
http://www.forexfactory.com/calendar.php

here is the weekly chart

cheers


----------



## Naif (20 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> good afternoon...
> the usdhchf is in a down trend... so i will sell from resistance..
> also before i have to make sure that the stochastic indicator with the default setting should be over bought..my trade for today USDCHF sell@1.1855 and SL@1.1880 and i have two targets 1.TP@1.1825 , 2.TP@1.1805
> 
> cheers




my SL was hit again ...
the results:
-35-30-29-25= -119 pips


----------



## gregcourageous (20 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> my SL was hit again ...
> the results:
> -35-30-29-25= -119 pips




ouch... must of only just nicked your loss... a few point higher and you would be laughing. ah well


----------



## Naif (20 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



gregcourageous said:


> ouch... must of only just nicked your loss... a few point higher and you would be laughing. ah well




yea my SL was at 1.1880 and the high was 1.1881  
just a few points..


----------



## Naif (20 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

I am travelling overseas and i will post here this Sunday...

good luck everyone


----------



## >Apocalypto< (21 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> I am travelling overseas and i will post here this Sunday...
> 
> good luck everyone




Naif,

Hope you have a good trip.

Regrets to your last trades. I know how frustrating it can be in FX when your right on the direction but you get nicked by a impulse thrust it's damn pain!

On the GBP/EURO happened quite a few times to me. I wont even start on the USD/JPY some times I would think that pair had a personal vendetta against me!

good on you for placing your trades on here.

I started trading FX this year I was mainly a index & share CFD trader but now I find myself enjoying FX more and more, actually now its what I mainly trade.

I focus my attention on the AUD/USD and EUR/USD on daily and four charts but I still watch the USD/JPY USD/CAD GBP/EUR

Good trading Naif


----------



## wavepicker (21 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

Yes Naif,

I totally with Trade it, well done for posting your trades here for all to see and demonste a willingness to share your thinking and practical application of your methodology.

Wish there were more posters like you and Trade It, Nick and Mag on this site instead of the same old tight little group who regurgitating the same old narrow minded repetitive garbage over and over. 

Cheers


----------



## Naif (24 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

hello everyone.. i just went short sold eurusd @ 1.4120 and SL@1.4135 and Target will be posted later....
its small risk only 15pips loss , and i know the trend is up but i expect correction for the pair..
i will back soon with my charts and analysis


----------



## Naif (24 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> GBPUSD
> this pair is in an ascending channel in the weekly chart.. now is very close to the uptrend line..it broke the first one and now will test the second one.. if it breaks the second uptrend line then maybe we will see the pair fall.. because the pair has formed head shoulders and should close below 1.9630 to be confirmed.. my order now is buy@1.9805 and SL@1.9755 and TP@1.9905.. if it didnt reach to 1.9805 before tomorrow`s data then i will cancel my order.. tomorrow we have important data for GBP and USD and here is the website with the timetable for the data..
> http://www.forexfactory.com/calendar.php
> 
> ...



this trade was canceled cuz the gbpusd did not reach 1.9805 after i placed my order


----------



## Naif (24 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Trade_It said:


> Naif,
> 
> Hope you have a good trip.
> 
> ...



Hi trdae_it, 
yeah its really bad to be right on the direction but you get nicked... 
in this market i have learnt that i must use SL cuz even if i was rite about the direction but somethin bad mite happen and then i lose most of my money(it happened to me once) so your stop loss mite be hit maybe 10 times but in two or three trades you reach your targets and with those three trades you make profit more than you lost in the previous ten trades.. money management is very important... 

thankyou


----------



## Naif (24 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



wavepicker said:


> Yes Naif,
> 
> I totally with Trade it, well done for posting your trades here for all to see and demonste a willingness to share your thinking and practical application of your methodology.
> 
> ...



thankyou wavepicker
posts like this make me happier to post my analysis and trades ..

cheers


----------



## Naif (24 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> hello everyone.. i just went short sold eurusd @ 1.4120 and SL@1.4135 and Target will be posted later....
> its small risk only 15pips loss , and i know the trend is up but i expect correction for the pair..
> i will back soon with my charts and analysis





eurusd went up more than 700pips and did not make a big correction (more than 150 pips) and a clear divergence in the hourly chart in the MACD and a good resistance in RSI.  for me that indicates that eurusd is preparing for a correction.. i will be watching the hourly chart, any close above 14120 then i will exit, but if it goes down the first target is 30 pips and the 2nd target is 1.4060

here my chart


----------



## Naif (24 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> eurusd went up more than 700pips and did not make a big correction (more than 150 pips) and a clear divergence in the hourly chart in the MACD and a good resistance in RSI.  for me that indicates that eurusd is preparing for a correction.. i will be watching the hourly chart, any close above 14120 then i will exit, but if it goes down the first target is 30 pips and the 2nd target is 1.4060
> 
> here my chart



eurusd now 1.4104 , i moved my SL to the entry point.. 
eurusd need a break below 1.4100 to reach my 1st target, and anouther break below 1.4080 to reach my 2nd target.
i will cash out 1/2 of my trade when it reach the 1st target.

cheers


----------



## Naif (24 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

eurjpy mite be a good chance for me to buy from 161.43 because the trend is up and its 61.8 fibo on the daily chart, but i am not going to buy because the JPY is a bit unclear against all currencies and also there is a divergence in the MACD in the 1hr chart, so i prefer to watch it...

here the charts


TO be WATCHED


----------



## >Apocalypto< (24 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> eurusd now 1.4104 , i moved my SL to the entry point..
> eurusd need a break below 1.4100 to reach my 1st target, and anouther break below 1.4080 to reach my 2nd target.
> i will cash out 1/2 of my trade when it reach the 1st target.
> 
> cheers




Evening Naif,

Looks like the AUD and Euro are now starting to weaken I am not sure on the depth of the pull back but a 23 - 38% or the current rise from the rate cut decision could be on the cards.

both of the pairs on the 4 hour look to be forming bullish continuation set ups so this could be short lived with more upside to follow.

time will tell


----------



## Naif (24 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> eurusd now 1.4104 , i moved my SL to the entry point..
> eurusd need a break below 1.4100 to reach my 1st target, and anouther break below 1.4080 to reach my 2nd target.
> i will cash out 1/2 of my trade when it reach the 1st target.
> 
> cheers




i just cashed 1/2 of my orders with gain 27pips...
the SL for the other 1/2 is still at the entry point and waiting for the 2nd target 1.4060


----------



## Naif (24 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Trade_It said:


> Evening Naif,
> 
> Looks like the AUD and Euro are now starting to weaken I am not sure on the depth of the pull back but a 23 - 38% or the current rise from the rate cut decision could be on the cards.
> 
> ...



yea i agree with you , thats why my 2nd target is at 1.4060 .. also there is an uptrend line in the hourly chart..
AUD  still confusin me.. and i prefer to watch it..

cheers


----------



## Naif (24 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

UPDATE eurusd
now its 1.4087 , and a few min`s and the hour bar will close, if it close below 1.4095 then i will move my SL to 1.4110 , and the target is 1.4060

cheers


----------



## Naif (25 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> UPDATE eurusd
> now its 1.4087 , and a few min`s and the hour bar will close, if it close below 1.4095 then i will move my SL to 1.4110 , and the target is 1.4060
> 
> cheers




i just moved my SL to 1.4110


----------



## Naif (25 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

EURUSD update:
eurusd broke down the uptrend line in the 1h chart..

the chart


----------



## Naif (25 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

EURUSD update:
eurusd broke down the uptrend line in the 1h chart..

the chart



cheers


----------



## Naif (25 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

EURUSD update:
now its 1.4085, the low till now is 1.4066 and i moved my SL to 1.4105

the target is 1.4060

cheers


----------



## Naif (25 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

EURUSD update:
the 1h bar just closed below 1.4075 , and i moved my SL to 1.4090 , and the limit is 1.4060

cheers


----------



## Naif (25 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

EURUSD update:
i just cashed out the other 1/2 , 52pips profit. eurusd till now did not break 1.4064

cheers


----------



## Naif (26 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*

the results till now:
-35-30-29-25+52= - 67


----------



## Naif (26 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> EURUSD update:
> i just cashed out the other 1/2 , 52pips profit. eurusd till now did not break 1.4064
> 
> cheers




EURUSD update:
eurusd recorded a new high 1.4162 after it failed to break down 1.4064.
EURUSD now is 1.4111.
 i placed a new order to buy from 1.4064+spread and i trade with fxcm and the spreads vary between 1.5 to 3 pips, so my order is buy@1.4067 and SL@1.4049 and 1st target@1.4092 and 2nd target@1.4117 and 3rd target@1.4130

cheers


----------



## Naif (26 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> EURUSD update:
> eurusd recorded a new high 1.4162 after it failed to break down 1.4064.
> EURUSD now is 1.4111.
> i placed a new order to buy from 1.4064+spread and i trade with fxcm and the spreads vary between 1.5 to 3 pips, so my order is buy@1.4067 and SL@1.4049 and 1st target@1.4092 and 2nd target@1.4117 and 3rd target@1.4130
> ...




here is the 4h chart...
if eurusd break down 1.4064 , then i will wait for 1.3985 to buy from that level..


cheers


----------



## Naif (28 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> EURUSD update:
> eurusd recorded a new high 1.4162 after it failed to break down 1.4064.
> EURUSD now is 1.4111.
> i placed a new order to buy from 1.4064+spread and i trade with fxcm and the spreads vary between 1.5 to 3 pips, so my order is buy@1.4067 and SL@1.4049 and 1st target@1.4092 and 2nd target@1.4117 and 3rd target@1.4130
> ...



EURUSD recorded a new high...
i canceled my order buy@1.4067

i will back to australia next week Tuesday, and will start to post more technical analysis for many pairs..



cheers


----------



## >Apocalypto< (28 September 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Naif said:


> EURUSD recorded a new high...
> i canceled my order buy@1.4067
> 
> i will back to australia next week Tuesday, and will start to post more technical analysis for many pairs..
> ...




Good stuff Naif thanks for all your posts and work, I am reading your posts enjoying your work.

I took a couple trades in the last couple days on the AUD and EUR / usd couple good ones and a couple stinkers! I actually came out on the wrong side this round but that's trading.

I will start getting some of my charts up as well.

I am looking for a base to minor retrace to get my hooks in again but theses two trends are now looking very developed on the daily even for forex standards. So there wont be much going into them in case a fast short term reversal emerges.

How is your trip going? Were have you gone, if u don't mind me asking?

good trading


----------



## Naif (1 October 2007)

*Re: Classic TA & signals*



Trade_It said:


> Good stuff Naif thanks for all your posts and work, I am reading your posts enjoying your work.
> 
> I took a couple trades in the last couple days on the AUD and EUR / usd couple good ones and a couple stinkers! I actually came out on the wrong side this round but that's trading.
> 
> ...



hi trade_it
yes its very developed in the daily charts but i guess its soon gonna correct , usually american dollar show some strength at the end of the year and January.. 
i will back soon with the chances in AUD ...

by the way , i am in dubai and tomorrow will be in Brisbane.. i am enjoyin my trip and thank you for asking  

see u soon

cheers


----------



## >Apocalypto< (1 October 2007)

Naif and others USD/JPY trade.

went long on the USD/JPY with 4 contracts (minis). 4 hour chart

My entry was 11489, took this trade with a short term gain in mind there is a range that the price is in now but its still in a wider range on the daily.

The trend is down but there is some easy money to make in the range waiting for sharp sell downs tp support which also send the cci into the negative once it turns green in there combined with visual support on the chart you have a entry.

Now the cci turned green on the -100 this combined with a higher low inside the range sealed the entry for me. I was stopped out on two contracts at 11560 for 71 pips.

I have moved the the stop on the other two to break even. I will leave it to go seeing the sharp rally it made in one bar this may be some profit taking.

Good Trading


----------



## Naif (5 October 2007)

Trade_It said:


> Naif and others USD/JPY trade.
> 
> went long on the USD/JPY with 4 contracts (minis). 4 hour chart
> 
> ...




im back.. oh finally i can post replies.. the forums was lagging in the last two days and could not read or post anything here...

Trade_It  good trade, last nite i went long USDJPY@ 116.38 and exit from the trade wiv 10pips gains, actualley that is not my way of trading, i mean i dont like scalpin, and my 1st target was 117.00 but i needed a daily close above 116.55 but it did not and thats why i cashed out, my plan was to wait for the weekly close and the daily should not close below 116.55..

Trade_it im happy to see your analysis here.. whenever u have the chance post your charts here...

cheers


----------



## Naif (7 October 2007)

hello ...
hope that everyone enjoyed this weekend  

after the us data last week and they created jobs more than expected, the market start to expect that the fed mite decrease the intrest rates... 

tonight i will back wiv charts for next week , usdjpy, eurusd, gbpusd and eurjpy


cheers


----------



## Naif (7 October 2007)

EURUSD 
trend is UP, broke up the ascending channel..
i will buy from supports which its 1.4060 and 1.3931 and my targets 1.4160 and 1.4240  but i will wait for the opening to decide where exactly i should go long...

the daily chart:



cheers


----------



## Naif (7 October 2007)

USDJPY:
trend ST is bullish..
it broke up the traingle and also formed a coorect inverted head&shoulders..and in the weekly it closed above 61.8 fibonacci and its targeting 119.10 level..
i will wait to buy from 116.55 level.. i need to see the opening..

the daily chart...




cheers


----------



## Naif (7 October 2007)

GBPUSD
trend is up..
the cable formed a correct inverted H&S and its targeting 2.0550 , i will wait to buy from 2.0363-2.0343 level and the target is 2.0540..

the daily chart...




cheers


----------



## Naif (7 October 2007)

EURJPY
trend is still bullish , eurjpy is targeting 168.50

i will buy when it test the uptrend line..

here is the daily chart



cheers


----------



## Naif (8 October 2007)

EURJPY :
i will buy@164.83 and SL@164.53 and first target 165.40 , 2nd target 165.70 , and 3rd target 166.30 , 4th target 167.00

if it goes with me about 40 pips i will move my SL to my entry point..

cheers


----------



## Naif (8 October 2007)

EURUSD:
i will buy@1.4063 SL@1.4040 and 1st target 1.4095 , 2nd target 1.4250


cheers


----------



## Naif (8 October 2007)

GBPUSD:
i will buy@2.0347 and SL@2.0317 and 1st target 2.04000 and 2nd target will be determined later..


cheers


----------



## Naif (8 October 2007)

USDJPY:
i will buy@116.55 and SL@116.40 only15 pips...and the targets 116.80 , 117.10 , 117.50

good luck everyone


----------



## Naif (9 October 2007)

Naif said:


> USDJPY:
> i will buy@116.55 and SL@116.40 only15 pips...and the targets 116.80 , 117.10 , 117.50
> 
> good luck everyone




this order is canceled


----------



## Naif (9 October 2007)

Naif said:


> EURUSD:
> i will buy@1.4063 SL@1.4040 and 1st target 1.4095 , 2nd target 1.4250
> 
> 
> cheers





stop loss was hit -23


----------



## Naif (9 October 2007)

Naif said:


> EURJPY :
> i will buy@164.83 and SL@164.53 and first target 165.40 , 2nd target 165.70 , and 3rd target 166.30 , 4th target 167.00
> 
> if it goes with me about 40 pips i will move my SL to my entry point..
> ...




i just exited from this with only gain +10


----------



## Naif (9 October 2007)

Naif said:


> GBPUSD:
> i will buy@2.0347 and SL@2.0317 and 1st target 2.04000 and 2nd target will be determined later..
> 
> 
> cheers




i exited with +15 gain


----------



## Naif (9 October 2007)

for october the results:
-23+10+15=+2

i did not wait for the target because the dollar started to show strength and broke important trend lines, also eurjpy broke down the up trend line...


i will back soon with the charts


cheers


----------



## Naif (9 October 2007)

EURJPY update:
my order for today is sell@165.30 and SL@165.60 and target 163.35

this order for today only or it will be canceled..

the daily chart



cheers


----------



## >Apocalypto< (9 October 2007)

Hi Naif,

EUR/USD

is this still a bullish situation?

trend is up, very deep retracement in process now nearing main trend line I spoke with Wavepicker he is expecting a wave 4 on the aud / usd so this retrace could be a wave 4 on the euro now.

there move down is strong but currently its pausing a little I am looking for confirmed support higher low or double bottom to signify a resumption of the trend. It may become cluttered soon on the 4 hour chart but the up trend is very strong, IMO i think there will be another rise but whether it takes out the old high is the main evidence that this trend may be starting to change. 

seeing a confirmed point of support is a must for a entry on the long side a rise that fails to beat the high with a quick decline with minor high and decline again will indicate a bigger longer move down could be stating.

see chart........


----------



## >Apocalypto< (9 October 2007)

USD/JPY

more long profits to come??

I am bullish on the USD/JPY, Daily chart shows a clear change in trend with a accumulation base that has been broken out of. See daily chart.

4 Hour USD/JPY.

price is in a new uptrend the fast trend that has broken of the main trend is looking like it's going to have a minor retrace. it has found resistance at a prior resistance point. it may not be as deep as what i have displayed with the 38% 50% and 61% fib points they're just possible guides not certainties.
a close and lower high below 11600 is a bad sign.

IMO time is need to see how much selling is going to take place a support point with confirmation is needed to trigger another long. overall I am bullish on this pair and until shown other wise its a long.


See charts


----------



## Naif (10 October 2007)

Hi Trade_It 
yea eurusd is still bullish , and there is important levels should be taken out to be bearish...
eurusd from 1.4013 it raised to 1.41 and if you draw the broken up ascending channel in the weekly chart you will see why eurusd raised to 1.41 from 1.4013...

usdjpy is still uptrend for the short term and 116.50 should not be broken.. and maybe will rais to 119 level before it falls...

eurjpy and gbpusd broke down an uptrend line. AUDUSD is becoming stronger and there is many signals that the correction is soon but audusd still didnt break down the up trend lines in 4hr, daily and weekly charts..


cheers


----------

